# Sardo: Grazie!



## mattiegn

Oggi qualcuno mi ha ingraziato con una parola che non ho sentito molto bene.. Penso che fosse sardo ma non ne sono sicura. Qualcuno sa dire "grazie" in sardo?

Grazie in anticipo!!


----------



## Necsus

mattiegn said:
			
		

> Oggi qualcuno mi ha *r*ingraziato con una parola che non ho sentito molto bene.. Penso che fosse sardo, ma non ne sono sicura. Qualcuno sa dire "grazie" in sardo?
> Grazie in anticipo!!


Qui dice *aggràssias!*o *ammessèdes!*


----------



## mattiegn

Uao, si vede l'influenza spagnola! Grazie!


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ciao, Mattiegn,

solo dirti che il sardo non è un dialetto: è una lingua (_sa limba sarda_).

Baci da Barcellona!


----------



## mattiegn

Haha lo so che è una lingua! I sardi me lo dicono sempre.. Qualcun'altro ha aggiunto "Dialetto Sardo".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Va bene!


----------



## danalto

mattiegn said:


> Haha lo so che è una lingua! I sardi me lo dicono sempre.. *Qualcun altro* ha aggiunto "Dialetto Sardo".


Piccola correzione.


----------



## Daron

Necsus said:


> Qui dice *aggràssias!*o *ammessèdes!*


 
*Nè "ammessèdes" nè "aggrassias" fanno parte dei termini che conosco. Il primo non l'ho mai sentito: deve essere un termine catalano (oltre Alghero, non credo ci siano altre località dove esso è parlato come dialetto). Il secondo ipotizzo sia nuorese. Se così fosse, sarebbe a parer mio il più accreditato. Qui nel sulcis si dice "gratzias" ("tz" come "zz" di sollazzo).*


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Daron said:


> *Il primo non l'ho mai sentito: deve essere un termine catalano (oltre Alghero, non credo ci siano altre località dove esso è parlato come dialetto).*


 
Salve, Daron!

"Ammessèdes" non l'ho mai sentito ad Alghero, anche se da vederlo ricorda un po' "mercedes" / "merced". In catalano, "mercès" sarebbe la forma corretta di dire "grazie", anche se tutti diciamo "gràcies".

E penso che abbia raggione: il catalano, in Sardegna, non si parla che ad Alghero.

Un bacio alla mia cara Sardegna


----------



## xeneize

Salve, chi ha messo quello di "dialetto sardo" meriterebbe.....di tornare a scuola  Chi è il "colpevole?....

Comunque, "ammessedes" non l'ho mai sentito, anche se potrebbe esistere. Sì, suona catalano.....Il catalano, comunque, (anzi, l' _algarès_), si parla solo ad Alghero (_L'Alguer_)
"Aggrassias" sarebbe la versione nuorese del nostro "gratzias".....
"gratzias meda" sarebbe "molte grazie".

Ciao


----------



## Cnaeius

mattiegn said:


> Uao, si vede l'influenza spagnola! Grazie!



Molti dialetti sardi, se non mi sbaglio, usano la s per il plurale. il sardo è una lingua neolatina, e l'avere la s al plurale è una caratteristica in primis latina (derivante dall'accusativo latino), come lo è per l'italiano avere la i e la e nel plurale (derivante dal nominativo latino). Quindi, secondo me e in questo caso, è _coincidenza_ con lo spagnolo e non derivazione dallo spagnolo. Italiano-sardo-spagnolo sono lingue dalla stessa radice e molto simili, per cui è facile confondere come influenza ciò che è invece caratteristica propria della lingua
ciao


----------



## xeneize

Ciao, sono d'accordo sul plurale: quello deriva dal latino, e non dallo spagnolo.
Dallo spagnolo deriva comunque una parte molto consistente del lessico sardo, oltre a quello che deriva dal latino, dal protosardo, e da tutte le lingue che hanno poi influito sul sardo, fino ad arrivare ai recenti italianismi e anglicismi.
In tutto il sardo, il plurale si forma con la s, comunque.
Sassarese e gallurese, dove invece si forma seguendo il modello con la -i, non fanno a rigore parte della lingua sarda.
Dire che le tre lingue sono _molto_ simili, invece, non mi trova così d'accordo.
Il sistema fonetico del sardo è quanto di più diverso dall'italiano si possa immaginare, e non ha molto neppure dello spagnolo. La sintassi sarda, in molti casi (frasi interrogative, retoriche, concessive, non ricordo bene tutto...) è praticamente al contrario di quella italiana.
La grammatica e la morfologia presentano ugualmente differenze basiche e molto importanti (per dire, il condizionale e il futuro perifrastico).
Foneticamente, il sardo è terribile: sono madrelingua, e, a volte, ancora non so come sia più giusto pronunciare una parola, giacchè la stessa può cambiare leggermente la sua pronuncia rispetto alla parola che la precede o che la segue...Questo non mi succede né con l'italiano né con lo spagnolo.
Se studiassi sardo, penso che avresti una (forse sgradita) sorpresa 
Il sardo è forse la lingua più simile al latino in ambito fonetico, ma non bisogna dimenticare che, a differenza dell'italiano e dello spagnolo, il sardo esisteva da molto prima dell'arrivo del latino, e anche da prima dello stesso latino. Non è quindi una lingua _formatasi_ dal latino, come tutte le altre neolatine, ma semplicemente una lingua già esistente su cui si è andata a poggiare una grossissima base latina, che ne ha costituito la maggior parte della sua struttura, ma senza soppiantare totalmente ciò che già c'era.
Inoltre, il sardo aveva legami abbastanza forti con la lingua etrusca, e questo ben prima dell'avvento del latino.
Ecco perché, se guardi le classificazioni delle lingue neolatine, il sardo ha un gruppo a sé: non è né italo-romanzo (come l'italiano, il corso, il siciliano), né ibero-romanzo (spagnolo, portoghese, catalano, etc), né gallo-romanzo (francese, friulano, provenzale, lombardo, etc).
Ora, che sia una lingua neolatina è accettato e riconosciuto, però tenendo presente questo.
Nonostante ciò, e se sei un latinista questo ti farà sobbalzare sulla sedia, ti assicuro che ho letto teorie di parecchi linguisti che, considerando apunto il fatto che il sardo esisteva da molto prima del latino e considerando che avrebbe avuto legami strettissimi con l'etrusco, non lo inseriscono tra le lingue neolatine, e, piuttosto, definiscono il latino stesso, in un certo qual modo, come lingua _neosarda_.
Ovviamente, è una presa di posizione molto limitata, direi _elitista_, almeno per ora.
Saluti


----------



## Hermocrates

Cnaeius said:


> Italiano-sardo-spagnolo sono lingue dalla stessa radice e molto simili, per cui è facile confondere come influenza ciò che è invece caratteristica propria della lingua
> ciao



Tuttavia c'è da notare l'importante dominazione spagnola in Sardegna prima del '700 e l'influenza che questa ha avuto a livello linguistico. In particolare i dialetti del sud presentano molti calchi e prestiti dallo spagnolo.


----------



## franz rod

xeneize said:


> Il sardo è forse la lingua più simile al latino in ambito fonetico, ma non bisogna dimenticare che, a differenza dell'italiano e dello spagnolo, il sardo esisteva da molto prima dell'arrivo del latino, e anche da prima dello stesso latino. Non è quindi una lingua _formatasi_ dal latino, come tutte le altre neolatine, ma semplicemente una lingua già esistente su cui si è andata a poggiare una grossissima base latina, che ne ha costituito la maggior parte della sua struttura, ma senza soppiantare totalmente ciò che già c'era.
> Inoltre, il sardo aveva legami abbastanza forti con la lingua etrusca, e questo ben prima dell'avvento del latino.
> Ecco perché, se guardi le classificazioni delle lingue neolatine, il sardo ha un gruppo a sé: non è né italo-romanzo (come l'italiano, il corso, il siciliano), né ibero-romanzo (spagnolo, portoghese, catalano, etc), né gallo-romanzo (francese, friulano, provenzale, lombardo, etc).
> Ora, che sia una lingua neolatina è accettato e riconosciuto, però tenendo presente questo.
> Nonostante ciò, e se sei un latinista questo ti farà sobbalzare sulla sedia, ti assicuro che ho letto teorie di parecchi linguisti che, considerando apunto il fatto che il sardo esisteva da molto prima del latino e considerando che avrebbe avuto legami strettissimi con l'etrusco, non lo inseriscono tra le lingue neolatine, e, piuttosto, definiscono il latino stesso, in un certo qual modo, come lingua _neosarda_.


Scusa, ma dove hai letto queste cose?  
La lingua sarda deriva e si è formata dal latino.    Difatti i Romani hanno colonizzato profondamente quest'isola (a parte alcune regioni interne) ed hanno imposto la loro lingua che è presto diventata l'unica ad essere parlata in zona.  La particolare fonetica sarda fa pensare che tutto questo sia avvenuto prima dell'età imperiale e che quindi questo latino della Sardegna abbia iniziato lentamente ad evolversi per proprio conto come è avvenuto per tutte le altre lingue e dialetti che oggi vengono classificati come neolatini.
Solo pochissime parole della lingua sarda preesistente sono sopravvissute ma non per questo cambia la sostanza (anche in altre zone un numero limitato di termini non sono scomparsi; ad esempio vassallo deriva dal gallico, ma questo vorrebbe forse dire che il francese è una lingua celtica?  non credo proprio!).
Un linguista serio non affermerebbe mai che il latino possa venir classificato come una lingua neosarda perchè implicherebbe che il latino derivi dal sardo.
Inoltre è assurdo affermare come il sardo sia più antico del latino:  qualsiasi lingua evolve nel tempo e cambia ed assegnarle un nome è un'azione alquanto "artificiale".



xeneize said:


> Inoltre, il sardo aveva legami abbastanza forti con la lingua etrusca,


Ma come puoi affermare questo se del protosardo sappiamo poco o nulla?


----------



## Corsicum

xeneize said:


> Sassarese e gallurese, dove invece si forma seguendo il modello con la -i, non fanno a rigore parte della lingua sarda.


Ciao,
Esempio di sardo e gallurese :
http://sc.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gallurese
http://www.dejudicibus.it/dizionario/index.html?italialang
http://co.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lingua_corsa


----------



## Hermocrates

franz rod said:


> Ma come puoi affermare questo se del protosardo sappiamo poco o nulla?



Non so se xeneize risponderà visto che si tratta di un thread del 2007... Mi intrometto nel discorso solo per precisare che si tratta di una tesi sostenuta da un linguista e filologo di nome Massimo Pittau. So solo che è considerato uno studioso di rilievo in Italia, e ha dedicato molti studi alla linguistica etrusca e alla Sardegna nuragica, ma non ho familiarità approfondita con i suoi lavori, né con questo campo specifico. 

So che hanno avuto molto riverbero nel mondo accademico e non, ma onestamente non so quanto largamente la sua tesi sia stata accettata.


----------



## Necsus

нєrмocrαтєѕ said:


> Non so se xeneize risponderà visto che si tratta di un thread del 2007...


Hmm... credo di poterlo escludere, ma per un altro motivo :

*xeneize* 
*Banned*


----------



## Hermocrates

Necsus said:


> Hmm... credo di poterlo escludere, ma per un altro motivo :
> 
> *xeneize*
> *Banned*



Ah! Non avevo notato!


----------



## franz rod

> Non so se xeneize risponderà visto che si tratta di un thread del 2007... Mi intrometto nel discorso solo per precisare che si tratta di una tesi sostenuta da un linguista e filologo di nome Massimo Pittau. So solo che è considerato uno studioso di rilievo in Italia, e ha dedicato molti studi alla linguistica etrusca e alla Sardegna nuragica, ma non ho familiarità approfondita con i suoi lavori, né con questo campo specifico.



Cavoli, non m'ero accorto che quel messaggio fosse tanto vecchio.
Comunque mi sembra alquanto difficile che si possa ricostruire una lingua senza possedere dei testi ma solo, a quanto sembra, dei toponimi che si fanno risalire al protosardo.   Per un simile lavoro ci vuole più fantasia che una lettura scientifica e critica di ciò che di quella lingua ci è rimasto (cioè poco o nulla). 



> So che hanno avuto molto riverbero nel mondo accademico e non, ma onestamente non so quanto largamente la sua tesi sia stata accettata.



Questo purtroppo succede spesso quando si sotengono tesi tanto clamorose quanto prive di fondamento.  Mi ricorda un po' il caso del filologo Semerano di cui si è discusso molto nel mondo accademico ma solo per confutare i suoi pensieri.


----------

